# All Citizen HAQ Movement Calibers list.



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, We have many post and PDF where we can find almost all details on Seiko (and other makers) calibers and their specifications, helping to easy find the HAQ ones, but I failed to find the same information about Citizen.

We all know there was a Crystron Mega and The Citizen, but there are many others in the Exceed and Attesa. Also, its probable there are some vintage citizen HAQ we are missing. So, the proposal is to build a list with all Citizen HAQ movements calibers.

There is a hard way, by looking into all manuals listed at: Setting Instructions - Citizen Watch - English (US) or maybe some one has a list. If not we can construct one from scratch. 

Here is what I have up to now: 
mov-number ........ spy ...other specs....(manual-link).....[source/comments]   

Citizen: 
8650 ....... ± 3 spy ... ??? ............. (??) ...................[1975 Crystron 4 MEGA, Lim. Edition 18K gold ]
7370 ....... ± 5 spy ... Day/Date ........ (7370-07D) ............ [1979-1981 Crystron 4 Mega, efficient version of 8650A]
A010 ....... ± 5 spy ... IAHH+PC+Solar ... (A010 Citizen PDF) .... [The Citizen model numbers AQ10x0]
A060 ....... ± 5 spy ... IAHH+PC+Solar ... (A060 Citizen PDF) .... [New version of A010, w/o power reserve indic. AQ4000 models]
A660 ....... ± 5 spy ... IAHH+PC ......... (A66*/A69* Citizen) ... [The Chronomasters with CTQ model numbers]
A710 ....... ±10 spy ... IAHH+Solar ...... (A710_ebook PDF)

Exceed/Attesa:
1730 ......... ± ? spy ... ???? ............ (No manual) ........ [4 Mhz Exceed - Mark II]
2710 ......... ± ? spy ... ???? ............ (No manual) ........ [Exceed HAQ with date - Mark II]
2730 ......... ± ? spy ... ???? ............ (No manual) ........ [Exceed HAQ w/o date - Mark II]
0310 ......... ±10 spy ... ---- ............ (no manual) ........ [Exceed with date - Mark II]
0330 ......... ±10 spy ... ---- ............ (no manual) ........ [Exceed w/out date - Mark II]
0330G ........ ±10 spy ... Pocket .......... (no manual) ........ [tc quartz pocket watch] [ EBA74-2731 and EBA74-2732 ]
G530 ......... ±10 spy ... Solar ........... (no manual) ........ [Exceeds with model number AR400X]
G540 ......... ±10 spy ... Solar ........... (no manual) ........ [Ladies version of G530]
E410 ......... ±10 spy ... IAHH+PC+Solar ... (E41* Citizen)
E510 ......... ±10 spy ... IAHH+PC+Solar ... (E51* Citizen) ..... [Exceeds with model number EBJ74]
A610 ......... ± 5 spy ... IAHH+PC ......... (A610 Citizen)
A670 ......... ±10 spy ... IAHH+PC ......... (Photo in thread) .. [Mark II]
A690 (=A660).. ±10 spy ... IAHH+PC ......... (A66*/A69* Citizen)

Edit: More corrections and additions. 
*The list is edited/modified with contributions on this tread.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

The 0330 is 10 SPY. There's also the G530 at 10 SPY. And I believe the Crystron 4 Mega was served by two different movements. These details are all in the threads on this forum but I am mobile and on holiday, now, so I cannot dig it all out. The 0330 has been mentioned on this forum in both wristwatch and pocket watch guise. I cannot remember what was said about the wristwatch, but the pocket watch variant has no calendar. The G530 is used in Exceeds, but is a very poor cousin of the E510, lacking the latter's perpetual calendar and (I think I'm right in saying) independently adjustable hour hand.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

Not "Atessa" but "Attesa"


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I can make that a sticky or append it to a previous sticky once it is deemed "complete".


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

ronalddheld said:


> I can make that a sticky or append it to a previous sticky once it is deemed "complete".


Probably if we have a complete list we can then update the "Thermocompensation: Methods and Movements" with all a clean list for each maker: ETA, Seiko and Citizen (and soon Xonix? :-x)


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

That would be nice, as I copied that table for my own use. 

G530 is used in the Exceeds with model number AR400X. It might not have a perpetual calendar, but it's affordable. IIRC, the G540 is the ladies' version and is also 10 SPY.
E510 is used in the Exceeds with model number EBJ74. This one is perpetual calendar.
0330 is used in Exceed pocket watches 
A010 is the 5 SPY movement in The Citizen model number AQ10x0 
A060 is in the Chronomasters with CTQ model numbers

An addition for the Citizen movements would be which are Eco-Drive. The G530 and A010 are Eco-Drive; the 0330 is not. I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

gangrel said:


> An addition for the Citizen movements would be which are Eco-Drive. The G530 and A010 are Eco-Drive; the 0330 is not. I'm not sure about the others.


He's already attempted that feature: 
Eco-Drive = Solar


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

chris01 said:


> He's already attempted that feature:
> Eco-Drive = Solar


Yes, the ones marked as "Solar" are Eco-Drive
In the end, the list can be clean up and correct this type of details.

I'm looking here: http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-us/support/setting-instructions/
Into the 0001-9999 manuals section , no luck. So far:

All the 4xxx to 6xxx are ±10 ±15 ±20 or ±30 seconds per month, at normal temperatures (5⁰c ~ 35⁰C).
Was not possible to see: 6100, 6101, 6760 (no manual available) and 6885 (file not found)


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

gangrel said:


> A060 is in the Chronomasters with CTQ model numbers


No that's the A660.
The A060 is at present only available in the two new AQ4000 models.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, I saw the note about solar after I'd posted. 

With the Exceed and The Citizen lines...and particularly the Exceeds...I think it's helpful to include those models that have the movements, as some Exceed models have standard quartz movements (AFAIK) augmented with RF. This helps when you're shopping online, as you can see the model numbers, but not the movements. And many sites give each variant finish as completely separate entries, even on the main 'catalog page,' instead (for example) one entry for all steel bracelet versions, with the same characteristics, with dial and trim color models on the product page. It simplifies the job of restricting my attention to the models I do want to consider.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Glenn: yah, my bad. I was looking through several things and confused a few. A060, A660...too similar.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

More on the 0330 (I found a computer and searched the forum):
- wristwatch: seen on the Exceed Euros in this thread. No calendar. No data on adjustability (or lack thereof) of the hour hand.
- pocket watch: EBA74-2732 (silver, Arabic numerals) & EBA74-2731 (gold, no numerals), as discussed in this thread. No calendar or details on adjustability of the hour hand.

The 0330 wristwatch thread also makes mention of an A670 movement.


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

Tom-HK said:


> More on the 0330 (I found a computer and searched the forum):
> - wristwatch: seen on the Exceed Euros in this thread. No calendar. No data on adjustability (or lack thereof) of the hour hand.
> - pocket watch: EBA74-2732 (silver, Arabic numerals) & EBA74-2731 (gold, no numerals), as discussed in this thread. No calendar or details on adjustability of the hour hand.
> 
> The 0330 wristwatch thread also makes mention of an A670 movement.


Ok, thanks. Corrected table (*see post at page 1*)

The 0670 is mentioned as a number in the case, but the dial had a 0610. I can't find nothing else about 0670.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Crystron 4 Mega:

- Cal. 8650, 3 SPY
- Cal. 7370D, 5 SPY

Other references to cals 7300 and 7300D can be found here and here, though I haven't read through all the threads in detail.


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

Tom-HK said:


> Crystron 4 Mega:
> 
> - Cal. 8650, 3 SPY
> - Cal. 7370D, 5 SPY
> ...


Ok!

In that post is explained the 7370 is the HAQ Crystron Mega. The 7300 is not, but manual is important because has information about how 7370 works because it is a derivation from 7300. 
I had no luck finding any 8650 Manual to extract specifications.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

A060 still missing from the list. 5 SPY, Eco-drive, Perpetual Calendar. Newer version of A010, without the power reserve indicator. Available on AQ4000 models.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

One can also anticipate an expansion of the A060 models...AQ4000, AQ4010, AQ4020, AQ4030...similar to the A010's. I also wonder if the AQ1000 line might get discontinued relatively soon. Assuming the accuracies of the 2 movements are the same overall, the A060 is clearly better overall, and the prices are about the same, IIRC. Seems like excessive overlap, especially considering that I can't see the sales numbers being huge in the first place.


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

I keep looking into manulas. Completed all the ones in the 4xxx to 9xxx range.

There was only one finding: The 9400 movement. It say ±10 spm, but says: with temperature compensation.
Maybe that mean a sort of active TC to keep it in that range? Can be better than 10 spm?

Manual screenshot:









Link to 9400 manual

Here are some pgotos and more info : http://www.digitalwatchlibrary.com/DWL/1work/citizen-41-5014

Regards.


----------



## Mark II (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Igna.

I think you can also separate the movements from the era they were around. The oldest being the movements with case back codes starting 4-**** the 4 digits after the 4- being the movement number.

Here's a movement in my tungsten Exceed dating from 1979 by serial number.









Dial code 7920-795684 KA
Case back code 4-795407 K
Movement 7930E

I don't whether they are HAQ or not.

So from the late 70's to the early 80's was this family of movements

Then came the 27** series of movement which I know to be HAQ because there is thread somewhere re a Citizen Noblia with a 2710, the date version. I have 2730, the non date.









This dates by serial number to 1988.

Then came the 03** series and they may still be in use today. There are pictures of that movement around.
It's a standard setting procedure. 1st position does the non PC date and the second position sets the time.

Here's mine with a 0310 movement. The date version, the non date being the 0330.









This dates by serial number to 1993. I have it on a rubber Hirsch which is much better than the bracelet.
There is also a G530 that looks very similar to the 0330. Its eco drive though. Rated at +- 10 spy.








And 0330. Credit to the picture owner









From the late 90's the A610 and A670
Spec of the A670









Hope this helps. Subject to corrections from you guys


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok Mark, Thanks for all info and photos. I updated the list in chronological order. Anyway, this is just a work in progress list. Later we can clean up once we have more manual references. The movements list can be unified instead the citizen exceed division, etc


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking again into some ±10 spm manuals, found another tercompensated:

Movement 9150 manual










Still, we have to decide if this TC movements can be considered "HAQ". Probably they are better than ±10 spm but they are sold in that way to avoid problems with customers.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, that manual is dated 1979 (see last page), so...would 10 spm have been considered highly accurate? Quartz is still extremely young.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

gangrel said:


> Well, that manual is dated 1979 (see last page), so...would 10 spm have been considered highly accurate? Quartz is still extremely young.


Not really, Seiko had some Twin Quartz at +/- 5 secs/yr by then.


----------



## igna (Nov 6, 2014)

GlennO said:


> Not really, Seiko had some Twin Quartz at +/- 5 secs/yr by then.


1979 is 10 years after first quartz wristwatch, its young, but as GlennO say, the HAQ was already available.

Thinking loud:
We have to accept HAQ only if their manual specs stats TC and < ±20 spy? What if a watch is sold as a HAQ and is not ( Bulova precisionist). What if a watch does not spec as HAQ and perform as one? (discard luck because we are speaking of a TC and high precision quartz crystal)

So, thats the thinking... What if citizen does not want to guarantee in their manuals a high accuracy, but it provides us one?

This can be because some problems in quality control or other reason. It will be interesting to time some of those movements. Unlucky, to have some statistical valid value we need to test many watches, and its probably impossible because there are few available. Another thing will be to find some citizen technical document with more detail on those TC, or somebody with enought knowledge in electronics to do an evaluation.

Back to the HAQ list, seems there is no more than those listed. I keep downloading manuals and no luck. There is another problem: many manuals are not more available at citizen, so reading all current listed manuals will not guarantee the list is complete. We can always miss one.

Regards.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

There will always be discussion and debate about HAQ, but the basic requirement should probably be that a movement can (or 'could', for historical watches) dependably deliver accuracy not worse than the prevailing COSC limit. I think we must go by manufacturers' specs for that.

Together with 'luck' (which you have already discounted), 'better-than-specified' movements should not be considered because they cannot be consistently and reliably identified other than by expert dissection of the innards and extensive testing of multiple samples.

TC is a bonus, but you'd lose the Crystron if you insisted on that. Likewise, the ability to trim the rate would also make a watch more 'HAQ', as it is a poor HAQ that cannot be brought back into line once it has drifted off spec., but again you would lose a lot of HAQs from the list if you went that route.


----------



## Mark II (Oct 9, 2011)

A 4 Mhz Exceed. Something wrong with the gear train. The second hand skips seconds. Movement is 1730 no date


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Mark II said:


> A 4 Mhz Exceed. Something wrong with the gear train. The second hand skips seconds. Movement is 1730 no date
> 
> View attachment 4846961


How much to get it repaired??


----------



## Mark II (Oct 9, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> How much to get it repaired??


Hi Ron.

Sent it of yesterday. £65 min service plus the cost of any spares if available. Fingers crossed.
A pic of the front.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

The appearance of this Exceed puts me in mind of this thread with even more 4 Mega details.


----------



## Mark II (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Igna

Here's a picture of a 2730 watch spec









So the quoted accuracy at that time, 1980 ish, was +- 10 to 20 seconds p/y


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Mark II said:


> Here's a picture of a 2730 watch spec


Though your Exceed is a 4 MHz 1730, not a 32 Khz 2730, so it should do even better.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't forget the Exceed Dual Time cal. 7711G. 10 SPY.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Also the 5 SPY cal. 3560 ザ・シチズン：歴代モデル：シチズンのキセキ ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］

and the 5 SPY cal. 1950 ザ・シチズン：歴代モデル：シチズンのキセキ ［CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計］


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Are you an archeologist by profession, or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

gangrel said:


> Are you an archeologist by profession, or is it just a hobby?


Well, this is supposed to be a _complete_ list. And in that spirit I ought to mention that apart from the HAQ calibre 3560, Citizen also appear to have a non-HAQ, chronograph calibre of the same designation.

Also, having seen the Exceed Dual Time cal. 7711G (10 SPY), I was hopeful for a new HAQ discovery when I found the Campanola Dual Time with cal. 7764. That turned out to be a bust (15 SPM), but you never know when a new HAQ will come to light. After all, what else am I going to do with my days?


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom-HK said:


> Also the 5 SPY cal. 3560 ã‚¶ãƒ»ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³ï¼šæ.´ä»£ãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«ï¼šã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³ã�®ã‚.ã‚»ã‚. ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆï¼½


Just for the record: The above link points to an incorrect caliber number on the Citizen website. The correct caliber number for *the original* *The Citizen* (made during the *period of 1995-1996*) is *Cal.0350*. The wrongly displayed Cal.3560 is a non-HAQ movement. This "_spelling mistake_" is unfortunately not the only one on the Citizen website...


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

ppaulusz said:


> Just for the record: The above link contains an incorrect caliber number on the Citizen website. The correct caliber number for *the original* *The Citizen* (made during the *period of 1995-1996*) is *Cal.0350*. The wrongly displayed Cal.3560 is a non-HAQ movement.


Well, that makes more sense. It's not often that a brand makes two movements with the same designation. I wonder if the cal. 1950 may be incorrect, too?


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

The *Cal.1950* is correct (for the ladies' model).


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

Hallo Guys,

I would appreciate if you can give me a hint on this one - which model it is and what cal. is inside? Thanks!

On dial it says 8620 - 861580 - Y


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Rodkopf said:


> Hallo Guys,
> 
> I would appreciate if you can give me a hint on this one - which model it is and what cal. is inside? Thanks!
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting 4 Mega! I have seen some iterations of the earlier cal. 8650 Crystron with the '4 Mega' at the top of the dial (on all of the late production models I believe the '4 Mega' text is uniformly sited at the bottom of the dial), so I'd assume you have an 8650 (possibly an 8650A). What does it say on the back?


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

Tom-HK said:


> That is a very interesting 4 Mega! I have seen some iterations of the earlier cal. 8650 Crystron with the '4 Mega' at the top of the dial (on all of the late production models I believe the '4 Mega' text is uniformly sited at the bottom of the dial), so I'd assume you have an 8650 (possibly an 8650A). What does it say on the back?


Thank you Tom! Here it is.

I found almost the same watch, but would need a translation. 

â"œ CITIZEN [ï½¸ï½«ï½°ï¾‚]ï½œï½¼ï¾žï½¬ï¾�ï½¸ï½¼ï¾žï½¬ï¾�ï½·ï½°ã�®SANDBOX

CITIZEN QUARTZ 4MEGA ( ¤½¤ÎÂ¾¼ñÌ£ ) - ¤ï¤¬¤Þ¤ÞÊ¸¶ñÅ¹¡¢»þ·×Å¹ - Yahoo!¥Ö¥í¥°


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Chrome and related browsers that share the Chromium code base, include translation capabilities.

Using those, the second link has nothing interesting. The first one does, but the translation is rather awkward. That's not unique to this page by any means. Scroll down quite a ways...the blog posts (more or less) are constrained to a very narrow band. You need to scroll down numerous times to where he takes about a 4 MHz Cit. It mentions an 8650, but it's too choppy to make a lot of sense out of it.

Another caliber mentioned is for, apparently, the second gen version. It's the 7370. It's in the post linked above, and there's a bit more here:
http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...orum/13964-heq-again-citizen-mega-quartz.html

But I'm not a member of that forum so I can't see the pics.


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

Here are a few more older HAQ models from the 1993 Citizen catalog. The second image shows the difference in designation between the HAQ 10spy and 20spy movements and the 15spm and 20spm regular movements.


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 6, 2017)

A780 +-10s/Y, A784 +-10s/y


----------

